# South East Meet Up



## JennBags (27 June 2015)

Having been inspired by Sameru and others, it's about time we re-organised the SE meetup that never happened a couple of years ago.

My suggestion would be a Saturday lunchtime/afternoon, in the Horsham/Crawley area - I think lunchtime takes the pressure off and if anyone doesn't want to eat then they could come over after lunch.

Who's up for it and does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## alsxx (27 June 2015)

Yes sounds like a good idea! The only place I know in that direction is The Curious Pig in the Parlour near Copthorne.... Sorry not much help!


----------



## millikins (27 June 2015)

I'd be up for trying to join you (work shifts). Don't have any suggestions for venue as not familiar with the area.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 June 2015)

I too would be up for meeting up,  but no idea of anywhere to recco in that neck of the woods, sorry.
But happy if suggested location is central as is about an hour from me with no traffic aggro


----------



## Sameru (27 June 2015)

I'm all over it! I am only 25mins from Horsham  x


----------



## JennBags (27 June 2015)

Well how about here http://www.thelimeburners.com it's a lovely pub with good food and a nice beer garden...there's camping as well, and Equitogs is 5 mins round the corner for anyone needing some retail therapy 

Dates? How about 11th July, 25th July or 1st August.  Any preferences or absolute no-can-do's?


----------



## Luci07 (27 June 2015)

Looks good and up for this! All dates are fine for me as well. Thanks for organising this!


----------



## JennBags (27 June 2015)

Can I just be clear here...I'm nowhere near as nice as _GG_ so will most definitely NOT be giving out presents to everyone who comes!  Hmmm maybe we should invite _GG_.... :biggrin3:


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (27 June 2015)

11th july works best, might be able to swing the other dates tho


----------



## twiggy2 (27 June 2015)

I am up for it depending on dates, work can be last minute so will have to confirm the day before, about and hour and a half from me


----------



## alsxx (28 June 2015)

Unfortunately can't do any of those dates, but will keep an eye on thread and arrangements incase anything does change at this end!


----------



## millikins (28 June 2015)

11th July ok, 25th definitely not, 1st Aug I think is ok.


----------



## Sags_Deer (28 June 2015)

I can't do Saturday's but have fun everyone


----------



## Barlow (29 June 2015)

11th July is good for me, can't do the other two dates


----------



## JennBags (29 June 2015)

OK so let's set 11th July as a definite date, otherwise we'll never do it!  Is the Limeburners ok with everyone?

Please can you PM me if you're coming and we can exchange mobile numbers (in case of problems), and I'll book a table for us for lunch, shall we say 12:30 for 1:00?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 June 2015)

Sorry to far for me 1 1/2 hrs and doing something that weekend count me out but have fun gals


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 June 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Sorry to far for me 1 1/2 hrs and doing something that weekend count me out but have fun gals
		
Click to expand...

why not put a pole up with various dates for peeps to click which is best??


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 June 2015)

JennBags said:



			OK so let's set 11th July as a definite date, otherwise we'll never do it!  Is the Limeburners ok with everyone?

Please can you PM me if you're coming and we can exchange mobile numbers (in case of problems), and I'll book a table for us for lunch, shall we say 12:30 for 1:00?
		
Click to expand...

Its now in my diary, will be there 
Will pm you my number


----------



## twiggy2 (29 June 2015)

I am working but hope to see you at the next one-have fun


----------



## Scarlett (30 June 2015)

Cant do 11th but will keep an eye out for another one...


----------



## xxISHxx (30 June 2015)

The 11th is a maybe from me, depends if I'm working or not. I should know by next week


----------



## JennBags (8 July 2015)

xxISHxx said:



			The 11th is a maybe from me, depends if I'm working or not. I should know by next week
		
Click to expand...

Do you know if you're working or not ISH?

It's still on although will be very quiet (in terms of numbers if not volume :wink3: ) so last minute call for any other attendees


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 July 2015)

Oy, to whom are you insinuating about volume??


----------



## xxISHxx (8 July 2015)

Sorry I've been meaning to get online all day, unfortunately I've got to work as we have a load of people off sick. Do you think another one will be arrange?


----------



## JennBags (8 July 2015)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Oy, to whom are you insinuating about volume?? 

Click to expand...

*whistles innocently*

Well TFF, if the cap fits... :wink3: :biggrin3:


----------



## Garnet (9 July 2015)

Oh, I have only just seen this and I would love to come, but it is our village fete that afternoon and I am involved with that, so I can't make it this time.
However, if you re-schedule for any reason, I can do 25th July but not 1st August. I'll keep a closer eye on this forum in future . . .


----------



## Sameru (10 July 2015)

I work on Saturdays too  evening would be better for me x


----------



## millikins (10 July 2015)

I pm'd you. Was hoping to come but unexpectedly pony on loan is coming home tomorrow


----------

